# WWll Trench Art



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 3, 2011)

Someone mis-listed this on e-bay the other week, had it in the soda section.

 Now this P-38 and kangaroo have a new home.

 More than likely, something from the 5th USAAC in Australia.

 The seller said her FnL brought it home on the Missouria.


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 3, 2011)

awesome piece.....


----------



## ironmountain (Oct 4, 2011)

that's a sweet piece of history.


----------



## epackage (Oct 4, 2011)

I thought trench art was made from used shells and the like, this looks like a manufactured item, unless there is something I'm not seeing in this pick...


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 4, 2011)

I thought trenches were a WW1 thing... [8|]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Oct 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> I thought trench art was made from used shells and the like, this looks like a manufactured item, unless there is something I'm not seeing in this pick...


 
http://www.trenchart.org/

 Know thee, of which I speak? Say Aye.


----------



## epackage (Oct 4, 2011)

Great link Pat but what about this piece would you say makes it a Trench Art piece?


----------



## epackage (Oct 4, 2011)

It's obviously Australia that the Roo' and the plane are mounted too, I was curious if it was marked in anyway to show it was made from war surplus materials...


----------



## Young One (Jan 12, 2012)

SO HAPPY TO BE AN AUSTRALIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey GiGi,

 Are'ya sure you're not secretly "Java la Grandian"?


----------



## Young One (Jan 13, 2012)

Am I eva!!!!!!


----------

